# The news many have been waiting for...



## aNisip (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey guys my _Gonatista grisea _ooth_ (_the second, healthier one) hatched two days ago (two weeks early)! About 30 nymphs hatched out, much better than the first one...And for the nymph set up, I hot glued three branched (parts of) in a triangle form for the nymphs' container for their first molt or two...enjoy!


----------



## hierodula (Jan 26, 2013)

YES!!!!!!!! Awesome man! now we can get these back in culture!


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 26, 2013)

Way to go!


----------



## Montana (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! I love the striping/patterns on those nymphs!

Good luck with them!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice hatch man! Now if those darn ff's would just cooperate...


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## agent A (Jan 26, 2013)

Way to go!! :clap: 

Im deffo applying for a job somewhere next weekend so i can buy some from u when u have enough to sell


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 26, 2013)

Does anyone have a booming ff culture they can send Andrew asap??? BT, or anyone? I would consider it a favor but it needs to be soon if at all possable...


----------



## agent A (Jan 26, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Does anyone have a booming ff culture they can send Andrew asap??? BT, or anyone? I would consider it a favor but it needs to be soon if at all possable...


I have hydei tht r abt to explode but last time i shipped a culture it spilled like vesuvius all over the place


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 26, 2013)

It's wise to tape it closed Alex, you may be to cold for the cross country haul they would do?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 26, 2013)

fab, just fab!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 26, 2013)

for those babies he will need mels, hyd to big. ps, by monday am, let me know if I should send one.


----------



## twolfe (Jan 26, 2013)

Congratulations!! Do those nymphs molt vertically?


----------



## Digger (Jan 26, 2013)

Congratulations Dad!


----------



## aNisip (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey guys,

thanks! I'm pretty excited! Wish more hatched but thrilled regardless  

Thanks Nick for watching out for me, BT didnt have any ready, I appreciate it and a couple days ago put a plea in the others wanted sec. , went unanswered...but its ok now, have them at cooler temps to slow them down...

And Rebecca, I wish I knew sooner! This morning I ordered some wingless mels from Carey with other supplies (I had grain mites infest all of my mealworms/superworms, roach bins and crix bins...major clean out tomorrow -.-) so while I ordered the ffs I went ahead and got that stuff too...hopefully theyll get here by Wed...I couldn't pay for xpress, just simply too much $...ill feed them what I have left of my current ff culture, just hope it will last them... .....

Next time Rebecca, next time  

Ill keep this updated. ..and my other nymphs that hatched a week ago now number to 5...3 weak ones didnt want to eat... :/ and tonight will add pics of the rest of my grisea collection amd their setups


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 27, 2013)

Andrew, I have some mels that you can come and get, if you still need them and can come down here. I am sure that it will be quicker than if I mailed them. They are not wingless and seem to be able to glide a bit, but they are better than nothing.

Text me if you still have the number, or shoot me a PM.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 27, 2013)

NICE!! those are gorgeous!


----------



## agent A (Jan 27, 2013)

likebugs said:


> Text me if you still have the number, or shoot me a PM.


Lucky! I wanna txt u


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jan 27, 2013)

Gratz Andrew Hope u able to keep this species going , and maybe one day share this to Canada hahaaha ...


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 27, 2013)

SilentDeviL said:


> Gratz Andrew Hope u able to keep this species going , and maybe one day share this to Canada hahaaha ...


I'm already on the reserved list


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 27, 2013)

agent A said:


> Lucky! I wanna txt u


I don't like texting all that much. It would drive me insane if i got as many texts as some of the young folk do. lol

Andrew doesn't text unless I ask him to. That is just the way I like it.  

I thought that he deleted the number, cause I haven't got any texts from him other than on that hunting day.

What a proper gentleman.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 27, 2013)

That's great news! Congrats!


----------



## aNisip (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks guys...

And a big thanks to Adrienne! She came through and all the mantids are now chowing down on some ffs, quite hungrily I may add


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 27, 2013)

Yo Adrienne! She really Likebugs  glad to hear your all good Andrew.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 28, 2013)

Congrats! Looks like it is time to start passing around the cigars.


----------



## aNisip (Jan 28, 2013)

So far, lost two...but they were weak since the beginning :/ ...but the rest are all nice and plump little pieces of bark


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 29, 2013)

I love his species, did I say that already? They are always trying to get out the cages no matter how many times u put them back , they still try to get out. hOpe u do good with them as we all want them!


----------



## agent A (Jan 29, 2013)

you should deffo breed these guys and sell ooths/nymphs of the resulting generation

may the odds be ever in your favor :shifty:


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 29, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> I love his species, did I say that already? They are always trying to get out the cages no matter how many times u put them back , they still try to get out. hOpe u do good with them as we all want them!


I found this to be true the first time I tried to raise this species. Always trying to climb the sides of the container and very active.

With the 3 that I have from Andrew, I found the futile climbing behavior to be reduced. Much can be accomplished with the proper container design.  

However they are still a very active species, given that they look as if they should be still on a piece of bark. :/


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 29, 2013)

I know, I could never get by with opening and feeding, no I gotta go chase them and put back in then another comes out and no end to it! :tt2" but great fun watching their little faces, see thats what I mean, some are so much fun and others ..... well u get the picture, nothing wrong with beauty, but I like a little pizazza too!


----------



## aNisip (Jan 29, 2013)

So very true...lol they are like living firecrackers lol....but watching them take down ffs is great  ...two more passed, but despite the ffs, didn't eat at all...I'm assuming those four (and very few others) are the only weak ones...

I was feeding my presub female and the roach was behind her...in less than a milisecond, she grabbed and begun munching...fastes strike I've seen... but u don't see it in the younger nymphs they aren't as fast.. yet


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## aNisip (Jan 30, 2013)

Dang, they are dropping like flies  Now even the fat ones are falling victim... ugh...

Official count: 12 left... many died today for unknown causes... :/


----------



## hierodula (Jan 30, 2013)

ooh. sad to hear  hope no more fall


----------



## agent A (Jan 30, 2013)

Be sure the temps and humidity r ok for them


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 30, 2013)

Precarious had these, I would talk to him? Good luck with the rest of them bud...


----------



## aNisip (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey all...well most of them didn't make it but I do have 5 left, (one more lonely straggler hatched yesterday) ...I'm going to change things up so I have a better survival rate next time...  sorry for any dissapiontment...


----------



## lancaster1313 (Feb 4, 2013)

I am sorry to read that, Andrew.

I still have the remaining 2 out of the 3 I got from you. I am surprised that they are still alive after reading about the die off. They are in the containers that you sent them in.


----------

